# Can't take a joke?



## debodun (May 15, 2020)

Do you know someone that can't take a joke or seems to have no sense of humor? There was a post on my FB timeline today about wearing masks in public. I posted some humorous comment and the OP told me to stop trolling and apologized to other that responded for my comment. I just don't get it.


----------



## hollydolly (May 15, 2020)

debodun said:


> Do you know someone that can't take a joke or seems to have no sense of humor? There was a post on my FB timeline today about wearing masks in public. I posted some humorous comment and the OP told me to stop trolling and apologized to other that responded for my comment. I just don't get it.


 sometimes, unless you know a person well it's hard to tell on a forum if someone is being genuinely funny , or sarcastic...


----------



## debodun (May 15, 2020)

I guess I don't know the difference.


----------



## Ferocious (May 15, 2020)

*I have met many people over the years who just don't have the capacity to understand a joke. *
*
Not long a go I was at an event with several dozen blokes, one, a really funny fella was half way through telling a gag, and all but one of us were splitting our sides and he hadn't even got to the punch line. The one that wasn't laughing had a face on him like a smacked arse, and had to have the joke explained again and again, needless to say, to him, the joke went down like a lead balloon.  
*
*I once saw a very snooty lady, dressed in expensive clothes step into  a huge dollop of dog poo, and the antics she went through scraping her shoe against curb stones just gives me the giggles when I think about it.  *


----------



## Geezerette (May 15, 2020)

Personally, I’m always careful not to make jokes about sensitive topics to people I don’t know personally. Often people who “can’t take a joke” often have some past hurt or pain related to the so called joke, and those hot buttons can be painful.


----------



## RadishRose (May 15, 2020)

Impossible to comment without seeing the post and knowing past history.


----------



## debodun (May 15, 2020)

The OP asked if everyone was wearing a mask when they went out in public. I posted a picture of a Halloween mask. Doesn't seem that offensive, it's just people have been over and over this countless times. I am getting a little sarcastic about it. I don't underdtand how she thought this was trolling as I didn't actively seek it out. It was right there on my time line.


----------



## squatting dog (May 15, 2020)

debodun said:


> The OP asked if everyone was wearing a mask when they went out in public. I posted a picture of a Halloween mask. Doesn't seem that offensive, it's just people have been over and over this countless times. I am getting a little sarcastic about it. I don't underdtand how she thought this was trolling as I didn't actively seek it out. It was right there on my time line.



You did nothing offensive. Trouble with a lot of people today is no sense of humor. Never forget, it's your timeline. Just be yourself.   and let their heads explode.


----------



## grahamg (May 15, 2020)

RadishRose said:


> Impossible to comment without seeing the post and knowing past history.


Oh go on, (or are you playing the "straight man?"?).     .


----------



## jujube (May 15, 2020)

I worked with a young woman who never seemed to get a joke.  She also never got any references to anything.  Her usual response to anything was "I don't know what you're talking about".  After a while I had the suspicion that it was less a lack of humor and more an act on her part.  Nobody could have been THAT dense....


----------



## grahamg (May 15, 2020)

jujube said:


> I worked with a young woman who never seemed to get a joke.  She also never got any references to anything.  Her usual response to anything was "I don't know what you're talking about".  After a while I had the suspicion that it was less a lack of humor and more an act on her part.  Nobody could have been THAT dense....


Then again, probably best not to rule out the possibility altogether!     .


----------



## Judycat (May 15, 2020)

Just tell her you wear your mask but you're getting tired of being asked if you do.


----------



## win231 (May 15, 2020)

Some subjects are touchier than others.  If someone is a big fan & respects someone, especially their favorite politician, they won't find any joke about them funny.
Then, there are those who always act like they have a lemon in their mouth & rarely laugh or smile.  And those sourpusses also don't like to see others laugh.  Misery loves company.


----------



## Keesha (May 15, 2020)

debodun said:


> I guess I don't know the difference.


Don’t worry ! Neither do I at times. With no eye contact , no hearing a voice or seeing a smile , chuckle or possibly wink, it’s fairly easy to misinterpret someone. Plus there are actually people who have no sense of humour. Let ‘em stew. If it’s not you it will be someone else they’ll bitch at. Can I say that word? Guess I just did.


----------



## Keesha (May 15, 2020)

Deb’s joke.


----------



## twinkles (May 16, 2020)

my son in law cant take a joke --while my daughter and i are splitting our sides laughing he standing there looking at us like we are nuts--


----------



## Sassycakes (May 16, 2020)

*I Feel sorry for people who don't have a sense of humor, sometimes it really helps me. it's like a medicine to me, it helps me get through depressing times.*


----------



## debodun (May 16, 2020)

Well, I've heard over and over agian about how some people say they can't wear a mask because they can't breathe. This is %$@#&* BS. Air has no trouble passing in and out of a mask. I think it is a mild form of claustrophobia. I wear a cup mask that has a metal strip on top that one can pinch to get a good fit around the bridge of the nose much like the one in the attached photo (except mine is light blue). I am completely comfortable wearing it, in fact I sometimes forget I am wearing it. I do get a lot of stink eye stares in the store - most people have those homemade cloth ones.


----------



## Pinky (May 16, 2020)

debodun said:


> Well, I've heard over and over agian about how some people say they can't wear a mask because they can't breathe. This is %$@#&* BS. Air has no trouble passing in and out of a mask. I think it is a mild form of claustrophobia. I wear a cup mask that has a metal strip on top that one can pinch to get a good fit around the bridge of the nose much like the one in the attached photo (except mine is light blue). I am completely comfortable wearing it, in fact I sometimes forget I am wearing it. I do get a lot of stink eye stares in the store - most people have those homemade cloth ones.
> 
> View attachment 104778


I think your mask, being more "rounded", would be less constricting than the flat masks.


----------



## Keesha (May 16, 2020)

Let ‘em stare and have stink eye. It’s a good mask.


----------



## win231 (May 16, 2020)

debodun said:


> Well, I've heard over and over agian about how some people say they can't wear a mask because they can't breathe. This is %$@#&* BS. Air has no trouble passing in and out of a mask. I think it is a mild form of claustrophobia. I wear a cup mask that has a metal strip on top that one can pinch to get a good fit around the bridge of the nose much like the one in the attached photo (except mine is light blue). I am completely comfortable wearing it, in fact I sometimes forget I am wearing it. I do get a lot of stink eye stares in the store - most people have those homemade cloth ones.
> 
> View attachment 104778


That's the one I use for leaf blowing.


----------



## Gaer (May 16, 2020)

The trouble with me is, I say almost everything in a joking manner and it's not appreciated!  Text messages are the worst!  They can't see you giggle or hear the inflection in your voice.


----------



## Ferocious (May 16, 2020)

*I learned something from funnyman, Ken Dodd, make yourself the butt of the joke and you can't offend anyone, it works for me.........bloody 'ell, someone's farted and I'm the only one in here.  *


----------



## Gaer (May 16, 2020)

Most men can't make or laugh at a joke about themselves.  It takes a HELL OF A MAN to do that!!!


----------



## OneEyedDiva (May 16, 2020)

Sometimes things don't come across online like you intended them to. I had (have) a good online friend that I became very close to. She's a fellow composer-musician who helped me when I was learning the digital music program; she even sent me some tracks to use free of charge. She called sometimes daily and we had fun on the phone. I'd help her edit her writing projects and I thought we had a trusting relationship. I jokingly "said" something in an email reply and she took it totally the opposite of how I meant it then she cut off all contact. We were estranged for about 2 years until I hit her up on Facebook. Now our relationship is back on track we we call each other (Li'l Sis..her and Big Sis..me) We were so happy to finally meet in person in Washington DC and spend an afternoon together last October.


----------



## grahamg (May 16, 2020)

Gaer said:


> Most men can't make or laugh at a joke about themselves.  It takes a HELL OF A MAN to do that!!!


Or a fool like me perhaps!      .


----------



## MarciKS (May 17, 2020)

debodun said:


> Well, I've heard over and over agian about how some people say they can't wear a mask because they can't breathe. This is %$@#&* BS. Air has no trouble passing in and out of a mask. I think it is a mild form of claustrophobia. I wear a cup mask that has a metal strip on top that one can pinch to get a good fit around the bridge of the nose much like the one in the attached photo (except mine is light blue). I am completely comfortable wearing it, in fact I sometimes forget I am wearing it. I do get a lot of stink eye stares in the store - most people have those homemade cloth ones.
> 
> View attachment 104778


I've heard people say they can't breathe in the cloth masks and I have copd and asthma and i manage.


----------



## squatting dog (May 17, 2020)




----------



## squatting dog (May 17, 2020)

debodun said:


> Well, I've heard over and over agian about how some people say they can't wear a mask because they can't breathe. This is %$@#&* BS. Air has no trouble passing in and out of a mask. I think it is a mild form of claustrophobia. I wear a cup mask that has a metal strip on top that one can pinch to get a good fit around the bridge of the nose much like the one in the attached photo (except mine is light blue). I am completely comfortable wearing it, in fact I sometimes forget I am wearing it. I do get a lot of stink eye stares in the store - most people have those homemade cloth ones.
> 
> View attachment 104778



You do know that this type of mask offers no protection from covid don't you? The only style of that mask's that might work, and that is still being debated are the N-95 respirator mask or the N-100 respirator mask, both easily identified by the frontal filter.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dust_mask


----------



## debodun (May 17, 2020)

My question is not how protective a mask is, but that people claim they are suffocating wearing them. I appreciate your input, though.


----------



## 911 (May 17, 2020)

You better have a sense of humor if you’re in law enforcement. Over the years, I have heard some real doozies why people were speeding, running a light, passing in a no passing zone and more.

I once stopped a woman about 50 years old speeding. I never ask people why they were going over the allowed limit, but there are times when they will volunteer their reason. This 50 year old woman tells me that she has a roast in the oven and if it burns it will be my fault and her husband will be really mad at her. I told her that she better get going then, but not to exceed the speed limit. She looked at me like she had been put into a trance.


----------



## Pinky (May 17, 2020)

debodun said:


> My question is not how protective a mask is, but that people claim they are suffocating wearing them. I appreciate your input, though.


We're not suffocating, Deb .. just get steamed up glasses (and can't see without them). They do feel warm, which would be normal with something across your face.


----------



## MarciKS (May 17, 2020)

Pinky said:


> We're not suffocating, Deb .. just get steamed up glasses (and can't see without them). They do feel warm, which would be normal with something across your face.


I have a co-worker that says she feels like she's smothering. I told her if she'd just try to relax and quit thinking about it all the time it would be better. I have anxiety too. First few days it freaked me out. I'm good now.


----------



## squatting dog (May 17, 2020)

We know they're not suffocating, but, they could be very uncomfortable for sure. In fact, that is exactly what the health officials warm people. per CDC
N95 respirators should be fit-tested in order to be used appropriately. A poor seal can lead to leakage, lowering the respirator’s effectiveness.
Due to their tight fit, N95 respirators can become uncomfortable and stuffy, making them difficult to wear for extended periods of time.


----------



## EllisT (May 17, 2020)

This can be a hard one -- sometimes people mean one thing but it doesn't come out right. Happens to me a lot. You can ask the ex-wife.


----------



## Gaer (May 17, 2020)

EllisT said:


> This can be a hard one -- sometimes people mean one thing but it doesn't come out right. Happens to me a lot. You can ask the ex-wife.


Hi Ellis!


----------



## JaniceM (May 17, 2020)

Gaer said:


> Hi Ellis!


Are you the ex-wife?


----------



## EllisT (May 17, 2020)

People are more sensitive these days -- but with all the messaging and texting and socail media apps and so forth - it isn't alawys easy to tell when someone is kidding around or not.


----------



## EllisT (May 17, 2020)

JaniceM said:


> Are you the ex-wife?


 
heck no, I believe Gaer has more sense than that! see, she was just being funny


----------



## JaniceM (May 17, 2020)

EllisT said:


> heck no, I believe Gaer has more sense than that! see, she was just being funny


Oh.  Oops, sorry!


----------



## EllisT (May 17, 2020)

JaniceM said:


> Oh.  Oops, sorry!


well, wait till Gaer comes back and puts her two cents in....


----------



## fuzzybuddy (May 18, 2020)

One thing I've learned is no matter what, somebody is gonna bitch about it. It's  one of those things, like you know the sun will come up tomorrow.


----------



## Llynn (May 18, 2020)

Gaer said:


> Most men can't make or laugh at a joke about themselves.  It takes a HELL OF A MAN to do that!!!


I strongly disagree with your generalization. Must be the men you know.


----------



## Sassycakes (May 18, 2020)

debodun said:


> The OP asked if everyone was wearing a mask when they went out in public. I posted a picture of a Halloween mask. Doesn't seem that offensive, it's just people have been over and over this countless times. I am getting a little sarcastic about it. I don't underdtand how she thought this was trolling as I didn't actively seek it out. It was right there on my time line.



*Some people are just crazy. I was in a forum for awhile and everyone seemed so nice until I put a funny picture in a political thread. A lot of the people in there who had always been friendly with me attacked me in the post and said that  I must have ridden on the bus for dumb people when I was in school. I answered back and said that he must have been on the same bus. Some people can just not handle someone with a good sense of humour.*


----------



## EllisT (May 19, 2020)

Sassy: you are so right, it seemed to me that people are getting meaner. I remember neighbors getting along back in the old days when they were Dems and Republicans...


----------



## Lewkat (May 19, 2020)

Some people are born lacking a true sense of humor.  Sad.


----------



## debodun (May 19, 2020)

Of course, I have  avery sarcastic sense of humor. I make Don Rickles look like Billy Graham.


----------



## JaniceM (May 19, 2020)

If Merriam-Webster's definition is accurate-  _a sharp and often satirical or ironic utterance *designed to cut or give pain*_- why would anyone consider it a good thing???


----------



## debodun (May 19, 2020)

Some stand-up comics make a living doing it.


----------



## gennie (May 19, 2020)

When it comes to humor, there is no 'one size fits all'.  We each have our own version, but most of us have one.  I think humor, wit and sarcasm are the hardest emotions to transmit electronically. Emojis help but not all of us are quick to pick up on their meaning.


----------

